# Joni Mitchell



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I have always enjoyed her "House of the Rising Sun"


----------



## Chibi Ubu (11 mo ago)

I've always liked *Don Juan's Reckless Daughter*. Here's the first track:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Only Joni Mitchell could craft a song like this....Cold Blue Steel and Sweet Fire


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Welcome back Strange!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Barbebleu said:


> Welcome back Strange!


:tiphat:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a lot of Joni albums from her 1968 debut up to Wild Things Run Fast. And Night Ride Home. I'm missing the much maligned Dog Eat Dog, although I think the songs are much better than the dated album production. I haven't picked up either of the archival boxes but if they continue with these into her 1974 era and beyond I will be very interested to hear what is in the vaults.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

starthrower said:


> . I haven't picked up either of the archival boxes but if they continue with these into her 1974 era and beyond I will be very interested to hear what is in the vaults.


The live recordings of Roberta Anderson n Saskatchewan were interesting, once. Dunno if I'll ever need to play them again.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a Biography? Preferably one can that can be read on Kindle.

Thanks


----------

